# Sketchy Rim & Tire Choice, (Will it work?)



## vic_garza_ (Sep 21, 2021)

I got Konig Ampliforms for my 06’ GTO and i’m currently just buying everything i need for a build, im putting everything together probably sometime mid May. So i got these rims about a month and a half ago and the sizes for the front and back i am trying to achieve is 18x8.5 32+ with 255/35R18 front and 18x9.5 35+ with 275/35R18 for the back. Without a fender and suspension modification i understand that they won’t fit but what i will be doing is putting fender flares on then i’ll be putting on pedders oem ride height springs which are stiffer than stock for more clearance. Will they fit? Will i have to do more modifications? Please give me your guy’s opinions! Thanks!


----------

